# The dogpill forum



## Lorsss (Jan 16, 2020)

it's hilarious the fact that this bestiality forum uses the same forum software of Looksmax and .co






Zooville.org


Zoophilia and Bestiality Community




 www.zooville.org


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Jan 16, 2020)

That forum is disgusting. I hope most users in there are trolls


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 16, 2020)

Maybe sergeant owns that one too


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 16, 2020)

fucking disgusting. imagine fucking and being attracted to another SPECIES. something is seriously wrong with them. kill yourself if you chose some ANIMAL that doesn’t even share the same number of chromosomes of you. absolutely revolting.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Lorsss (Jan 16, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Maybe sergeant owns that one too


sanctioned-dogpill.co


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jan 16, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> kill yourself if you chose some ANIMAL that doesn’t even share the same number of chromosomes of you. absolutely revolting.


so guess no fucking downies either


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 16, 2020)

I just clicked 

and



Spoiler




































































Where the hell did you find this website?


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jan 16, 2020)

And normies don't give a shit about that. Incels are nothing compared to this shit What the actual fuck.


----------



## Slayer (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 16, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I just clicked
> 
> and
> 
> ...








Forums 
General 
Zoophilia and Bestiality Sexuality 
Bestiality As A Fetish 
*How many times do you milk your horse*


----------



## MrGlutton (Jan 16, 2020)

is it wrong that i only associate bestiality with white women?


----------



## Slayer (Jan 16, 2020)

MrGlutton said:


> is it weird that i only associate bestiality with white women?


no it's just an observation of reality


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jan 16, 2020)

IT fags should be screenshooting this sickos, not us


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 16, 2020)

MrGlutton said:


> is it wrong that i only associate bestiality with white women?


no it is what it is. if most white women are into that then there’s nothing wrong with associating them with bestiality.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jan 16, 2020)

WHAT THE FUUUCKKCKC


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

BRIGADE BRIGADE BRIGADE


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jan 16, 2020)

Allergic Response To Intimate Interspecies Contact, Sex, Animals and Allergies
"*I think I'm mildly allergic to dog semen.*The first time I ever had sex with a dog, about 10 years ago, it was with a German shepherd. Shortly after, I had hives, and difficulty breathing.I dont know if I simply react differently to different dogs, *but currently dog semen will irritate my eyes and throat, but I can let him pump my butt full without any reaction*."


----------



## Slayer (Jan 16, 2020)

Zeta ascended said:


> Allergic Response To Intimate Interspecies Contact, Sex, Animals and Allergies
> "*I think I'm mildly allergic to dog semen.*
> The first time I ever had sex with a dog, about 10 years ago, it was with a German shepherd. Shortly after, I had hives, and difficulty breathing.
> 
> I dont know if I simply react differently to different dogs, but currently dog semen will irritate my eyes and throat, but I can let him pump my butt full without any reaction."


*too bad the bitch didn't suffocate to death ngl*


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 16, 2020)

MrGlutton said:


> is it wrong that i only associate bestiality with white women?


women are not the only ones who get laid with dogs, as incels.is wants us to think


----------



## LordGodcat (Jan 16, 2020)

Bestiality is a white people thing


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 16, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> Bestiality is a white people thing





Ebony Porn Videos / Zoo Tube 1


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

i might sign up and troll ngl


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 16, 2020)

Slayer said:


> View attachment 231658
> 
> 
> *too bad the bitch didn't suffocate to death ngl*


absolutely disgusting. they shouldn’t even be considered humans if they are attracted to another fucking species jfl. i would have no problem if we had slaves that were zoophilies.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

Arent they raping their pets technically


----------



## Slayer (Jan 16, 2020)

> > > rng3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LordGodcat (Jan 16, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Ebony Porn Videos / Zoo Tube 1



Yeah but it's mainly white women.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

If someone tried to fuck my dog id stab them in the gut and fuck the open wound until they died


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 16, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Arent they raping their pets technically


yes bc they can’t consent


----------



## Hades (Jan 16, 2020)

Feel so bad for those poor animals in their possession.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

*NAH NIGGA THIS IS JUST FUCKIN NASTY




LIKE WHAT THE FUCK YO*


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Jan 16, 2020)

Fuk said:


> *NAH NIGGA THIS IS JUST FUCKIN NASTY
> View attachment 231667
> 
> LIKE WHAT THE FUCK YO*


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 16, 2020)

degenerates


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

Fuk said:


> *NAH NIGGA THIS IS JUST FUCKIN NASTY
> View attachment 231667
> 
> LIKE WHAT THE FUCK YO*


SOME BITCH SAID “AT LEAST YOU GOT TO SHOW THOSE DOGS SOME LOVE BEFORE THEY DIED”


----------



## Hades (Jan 16, 2020)

Fuk said:


> *NAH NIGGA THIS IS JUST FUCKIN NASTY
> View attachment 231667
> 
> LIKE WHAT THE FUCK YO*


@FBI MEMBERS VIEWING THIS SITE (I KNOW YOU ARE) GO FIND THE FUCKERS ON THAT FORUM. THEY’RE MUCH MORE DANGEROUS THAN ANY OF US EVER COULD BE.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hades said:


> @FBI MEMBERS VIEWING THIS SITE (I KNOW YOU ARE) GO FIND THE FUCKERS ON THAT FORUM. THEY’RE MUCH MORE DANGEROUS THAN ANY OF US EVER COULD BE.


^^
THEY ARE LITERALLY RAPING THEIR NEIGHBORS PETS AND FUCKING STRAYS AND ELEPHANTS AND SHIT


----------



## MogTheMogger (Jan 16, 2020)

something something in the water son.


----------



## Slayer (Jan 16, 2020)

HOW DO WE BRIGADE THESE NIGGAS


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 16, 2020)

*Nah I can’t accept this 

@Fuk 
@Gorilla 
@PenileFacialSurgery 
@benisblatt 
@6ft5manlet 
@6ft1 
we might have to roast these niggas on their forum *


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 16, 2020)

Slayer said:


> HOW DO WE BRIGADE THESE NIGGAS


@Rift678 u do u bro


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> *Nah I can’t accept this
> 
> @Fuk
> @Gorilla
> ...


THEY DONE.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 16, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> *Nah I can’t accept this
> 
> @Fuk
> @Gorilla
> ...


Hella nah I ain’t even stepping over there

You can go ahead and make an account


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 16, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Hella nah I ain’t even stepping over there
> 
> You can go ahead and make an account


The roasting begins here


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Jan 16, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> *Nah I can’t accept this
> 
> @Fuk
> @Gorilla
> ...


*made an account lets roast them*


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Jan 16, 2020)

This shit is weird. How do u know if a girl fucks animals


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 16, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> The roasting begins here


roasting does nothing. it’s like roasting us for being straight, it has no effect on us. 

u would need to doxx them and post their pics, addresses, alert their family members, etc. you would need to ruin their lives


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 16, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> roasting does nothing. it’s like roasting us for being straight, it has no effect on us.
> 
> u would need to doxx them and post their pics, addresses, alert their family members, etc. you would need to ruin their lives


We got some niggas who can dox them don’t we?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 16, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> We got some niggas who can dox them don’t we?


yes we do


----------



## Rift (Jan 16, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> @Rift678 u do u bro


I’m exposed fukkkkkkkk


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> We got some niggas who can dox them don’t we?


If we doxx them this site might get shut down


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 16, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> I’m exposed fukkkkkkkk


the comment had no context until u said this jfl


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 16, 2020)

Fuk said:


> If we doxx them this site might get shut down


It’s over


----------



## john2 (Jan 16, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> fucking disgusting. imagine fucking and being attracted to another SPECIES. something is seriously wrong with them. kill yourself if you chose some ANIMAL that doesn’t even share the same number of chromosomes of you. absolutely revolting.


I'm glad human sperm doesn't fertilize with dog, or any other mammal's egg.

Or else we would actually have half dogs, half human dog-looking-chads, cucking us with their superior, forward ass grown maxillas.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 16, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> The roasting begins here


Really don’t want to think about or even give an ounce of my energy to those disgusting fuckers

Nothing will change them.


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 16, 2020)

*We should brigade them*


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Jan 16, 2020)

*they keep deleting my Badr Hari spam posts

it is over*


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *they keep deleting my Badr Hari spam posts
> 
> it is over*


When a dog fucking forum has better moderation than us


----------



## Slayer (Jan 16, 2020)

*Gonna confess my love for my nigga garfield over there





ngl homie do got hops tho *


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Jan 16, 2020)

*What kind of permavirginity is required to want to get fucked by a warthog?* 






Blackout.xl said:


> *Nah I can’t accept this
> 
> @Fuk
> @Gorilla
> ...


----------



## Catawampus (Jan 16, 2020)

The dogpill is one of the blackest pills


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

Catawampus said:


> View attachment 231740
> 
> The dogpill is one of the blackest pills


Wtf lol


----------



## Slayer (Jan 16, 2020)

lmao @Gorilla 





Clifford is sexy (Am I weird for this?)


He kinda sexy on god




www.zooville.org


----------



## Justttt (Jan 16, 2020)

I fucking hate this degeneracy but it’s accepted by society since this shit is related to lgbt bullshit, just look at Canada. They legit let people fuck animals “muh expressing sexual freedom hur durr durr” fucking cancer I hope all animals fuckers die slowly.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Slayer (Jan 16, 2020)

im really tryna fuck garfield tho no cap on god 😳😳😳


FR homie do got hops tho can't lie




www.zooville.org


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

Slayer said:


> im really tryna fuck garfield tho no cap on god 😳😳😳
> 
> 
> FR homie do got hops tho can't lie
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Jan 16, 2020)

*the advertisements on the site are messed *


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *the advertisements on the site are messed *


Im watching ur threads its fucking gold bro


----------



## Slayer (Jan 16, 2020)

Oops! We ran into some problems.
You have been banned.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

Legit cant breathe


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Jan 16, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Im watching ur threads its fucking gold bro


*they banned me bruh *


----------



## Slayer (Jan 16, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *they banned me bruh *


*they banned me too bro i was just tryna express my love for garfield*


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Jan 16, 2020)

Slayer said:


> *they banned me too bro i was just tryna express my love for garfield*


*idk why they banned us what did we do wrong?*


----------



## Slayer (Jan 16, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *idk why they banned us what did we do wrong?*


*how come they deleted all my posts but kept yours*


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Jan 16, 2020)

Slayer said:


> *how come they deleted all my posts but kept yours*


*they deleted my posts too bro*


----------



## Slayer (Jan 16, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *they deleted my posts too bro*


*we were the best thing that happened to that place how could they do this*


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 16, 2020)

s


----------



## Over (Jan 17, 2020)

Can somebody go undisputed on them holy fuck this is sickening, dogpill is one of the darkest pills I ever seen.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Jan 17, 2020)

What the actual fuck?!?!


----------



## reptiles (Jan 17, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> it's hilarious the fact that this bestiality forum uses the same forum software of Looksmax and .co
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sargent what have you been up to in your spare time


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## reptiles (Jan 17, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> IT fags should be screenshooting this sickos, not us
> View attachment 231652







But us silly inels are sexist misangist pigs


Hades said:


> Feel so bad for those poor animals in their possession.
> 
> View attachment 231666






Brutal


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 17, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> What the actual fuck?!?!
> View attachment 232106






s


----------



## reptiles (Jan 17, 2020)

Justttt said:


> I fucking hate this degeneracy but it’s accepted by society since this shit is related to lgbt bullshit, just look at Canada. They legit let people fuck animals “muh expressing sexual freedom hur durr durr” fucking cancer I hope all animals fuckers die slowly.






That is an argument in bad faith eqivocating consenting adults to a non consenting child in terms of brain structure is not a fair argument.


Gorilla said:


> *they banned me bruh *





Based badr Harry cel


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Lorsss (Jan 17, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> We got some niggas who can dox them don’t we?


I made an account with Ritalincel's avi


----------



## Justttt (Jan 17, 2020)

reptiles said:


> That is an argument in bad faith eqivocating consenting adults to a non consenting child in terms of brain structure is not a fair argument.


wdym by non consenting child in terms of brain structure?? Who the fuck cares if they didn’t choose to be like this, it’s still degenerate either way ffs, jfl at defending this degeneracy... and the only reason I said this was related to lgbt as in sexuality (not the movement) is because furries are into fucking animals and furries are usually gay.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 17, 2020)

Justttt said:


> I fucking hate this degeneracy but it’s accepted by society since this shit is related to lgbt bullshit, just look at Canada. They legit let people fuck animals “muh expressing sexual freedom hur durr durr” fucking cancer I hope all animals fuckers die slowly.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## reptiles (Jan 17, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> I made an account with Ritalincel's avi






Based


Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 232121
> View attachment 232120








Over for truecels they resort to fucking dogs brutal


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 17, 2020)

They are larping tbh


----------



## StoicNihilist (Jan 17, 2020)

JFL at all the bluepilled normies lurking who don't believe in the dogpill. 

Dozens upon dozens of female pornstars have openly admitted to fucking dogs.



Spoiler: NSFW








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 17, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> JFL at all the bluepilled normies lurking who don't believe in the dogpill.
> 
> Dozens upon dozens of female pornstars have openly admitted to fucking dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## StoicNihilist (Jan 17, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> They are larping tbh


I really don't think so dude...


----------



## LookistWorld (Jan 17, 2020)

The dogpill is extremely real. Don't ever forget: women would rather fuck fido than you


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 17, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


>


----------



## StoicNihilist (Jan 17, 2020)

LookistWorld said:


> The dogpill is extremely real. Don't ever forget: women would rather fuck fido than you


Yes bro! I've been saying this for so long now.

If you're sub 5/10 most women would rather fuck a dog than you. It's brutal but true.


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Jan 17, 2020)

If you dont believe it...

https://looksmax.org/threads/latinas-be-like.76453/


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## rockndogs (Jan 17, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> I really don't think so dude...




i dont want to believe in those things that i read tbh


----------



## needsolution (Jan 17, 2020)

@Ritalincel thoughts?


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jan 17, 2020)

I can never unsee it.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Jan 17, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> it's hilarious the fact that this bestiality forum uses the same forum software of Looksmax and .co
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy... thanks for sharing. It's been a riot reading through all that wacky shit.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 17, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


beautiful.


----------



## Patient A (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 17, 2020)

Slayer said:


>


----------



## Patient A (Jan 17, 2020)

Spoiler: Don’t click



JFL IF YOU WERE ACTUALLY EXPECTING DOG PORN


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 17, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> I can never unsee it.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jan 17, 2020)

Disgusting shit, man. Please be trolls.


----------



## Patient A (Jan 17, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> Disgusting shit, man. Please be trolls.





Spoiler: NOT SAFE FOR ANYONE







SUICIDE FUEL


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 17, 2020)

If men are doing it less competition for us


----------



## Patient A (Jan 17, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Spoiler: NOT SAFE FOR ANYONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hebbewem said:


> If men are doing it less competition for us


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 17, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> Disgusting shit, man. Please be trolls.


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 19, 2020)

The Looksmax telegram channel has just doxxed a Zoville user




@Ritalincel


----------



## needsolution (Jan 19, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> The Looksmax telegram channel has just doxxed a Zoville user
> View attachment 234840
> 
> @Ritalincel


Diagusting face.


----------



## pisslord (Jan 19, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> @Ritalincel


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Lorsss (Jan 21, 2020)

they banned me for no reason


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 237234
> 
> they banned me for no reason


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 21, 2020)

Have You pounded Doe deer booty ?

Thread starterponuts_are_hot 
Start dateDec 24, 2019





*ponuts_are_hot
Tourist*
Dec 24, 2019

#1
Wondering if anyone has been lucky enough to have sex with a deer ?
*Attachments*




4a73132b34460fd4786f9becb4


----------



## Patient A (Jan 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> The Looksmax telegram channel has just doxxed a Zoville user
> View attachment 234840
> 
> @Ritalincel


Name and shame them all imo


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 25, 2020)

Update, it still exist's .


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 25, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Have You pounded Doe deer booty ?
> 
> Thread starterponuts_are_hot
> Start dateDec 24, 2019
> ...


----------



## Patient A (Nov 26, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 828356


My brain is already fried enough, I’m not going on that website


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Nov 26, 2020)

These people are sick degenerates tbh. Imagine fucking an innocent animal. Absolute subhumans


----------



## Spartacus1- (Nov 26, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> These people are sick degenerates tbh. Imagine fucking an innocent animal. Absolute subhumans


They are legit the scum of the earth.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Hightwolf (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 31, 2020)

Me in 10 years if I don’t have hair tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Dec 31, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Me in 10 years if I don’t have hair tbh


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Dec 31, 2020)

Mingiuta said:


> If you have time to read, read if not leave..
> I' m a 18 year old, like 5 psl.
> So, i had luck and get a gf, we have 9 months together.. she was a virgin .
> The thing is, if i remember i never in my life had erections , if i had in the morning they where so weak.. like 60 % hard.. and once a week/month maybe.. Never feel aroused.. i have low libido.. i m not gay lol ... With my gf same.. i need to jerk myself off to get a 60% erection and if i penetrate i can t last 10 sec and it's over.. i was taking her virginity with a soft dick lol.. i tried Viagra, i m on testosterone cycle , i tried.. I want someone smart to respond to tell me if nofap would help ?
> ...


Found ur home buddy


----------

